# UK short term visa refusal



## sulemanasif (Nov 10, 2016)

i need help regarding

i got refusal for short term 6 month study visa for my research thesis work. I attached all the scholarship letter which i received over last year but i attached my statement for just last 6 month. in this 6 month only one transfer of scholarship amount was mentioned other are prior than this statement duration.

in refusal letter it is stated "your bank statement do not demonstrate that you receive any regular deposits to suggest that you receive a scholarship, they do not confirm the source of your fund. so im not satisfied that your circumstance are as stated or your true intentions for wishing to enter the UK now." pplication refused under paragraphs A57C(b)(vi)(vii)(viii)(xi) and A57 D(b).

i also dont have right for appeal.

i also in the past got visit visa refusal depending on lack of same financial source(that time in statment previuos trasfer was mentioned).

what your opinion in this case do i need to re apply. and if yes what could be best way to demonstrate my stance against the refusal points.

(now i think i should attache my statment of a longer time period)..i need you suggestion.urgent plz

Im from Pkistan but living in italy


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

You are more likely to get help in the UK forum. Did you try there?


----------

